# [SOLVED] Keyboard Mis-typing



## catbags (Dec 13, 2007)

When using WORD to write a document I get a mis-type when hitting the " (upper case number 2), it types the @ sign. If I hit the @ sign I get the " sign. OK, I realise that I can swap these two keys around to get what I want but then I have the problem below.

When I hit the pound sterling sign (upper case 3) I get the # sign. but when I hit the # sign I don't get the pound sterling sign but the \ sign. I can't find any key that will give me a pound sterling sign.

All other upper case keys work OK.

This phenomenon only happens in WORD 2003, NOTEPAD, WORDPAD and OUTLOOK EXPRESS.

All keys work OK in my e-mail program (Incredimail).

It would appear that this a Microsoft problem. Can anyone help?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Keyboard Mis-typing*

If memory serves Incredimail is malware.

Are you using an English (United Kingdom) keyboard and an English (United States) keyboard? If it's the US layout you'll want to make sure that you have the correct layout chosen in the keyboard settings. Check the Region control panel to be sure. If it's the reverse, make sure you're using the UK settings.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Keyboard Mis-typing*

Go to Start > Control Panel > Regional & Language Options.

Under the Regional Options tab, set the Location to your country.

Under the Languages tab, click the Details button and set the Default Input Language to your country. In the Installed Services area it should have your country listed in *bold* type, meaning it's selected. For example, mine has United Kingdom in bold and US in normal type.

EDIT: I would guess that the programs this happens in are all Microsoft programs, which use the settings listed by myself and ebackhus. Incredimail, which I've also heard might be malware, probably uses its own language/keyboard settings.


----------



## catbags (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Keyboard Mis-typing*

Gee MANY THANKS koala....... problem sorted.

Thanks also to ebackhus for your help.


----------

